# ******** Down



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But TTForum seems to be fine , very strange


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am on http://www.********.co.uk/ and it seems fine to me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I still can't get in


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

We've updated the Nameservers over the weekend as we've moved the Domain Registrar over the weekend. The update will be seamless to some or a short outage to others. If you're viewing this, the update has reached your ISPs DNS Servers. For others it will be a MAX of 24 hours.

It was important to do but I didnt expect it to hit the user community. Sorry.

BR

Jae


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep I can't get in here via my saved link in my favourites but have been able to get in via Andrews link on the TTOC forum. :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

les said:


> Yep I can't get in here via my saved link in my favourites but have been able to get in via Andrews link on the TTOC forum. :?


Me too Les.

DAZ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I can't get in here via my saved link in my favourites but have been able to get in via Andrews link on the TTOC forum. :?
> ...


Plus when I get an email telling me there's been a reply to a thread I have posted on I get the not available screen from Virgin.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup ******** not found in DNS for me also. Was out at 10am today, still zippo for me at 17:50, using BT as ISP.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

I've been accessing the forum for many months on my personal laptop and overnight I'm getting the "oops!" message from Chrome and IE.

Can access the forum from another PC on the same wireless LAN fine. Any ideas what the problem could be?

Many thanks,

Ldn


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

See next thread down

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=173277


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.

Ldn


----------

